# 命ぜられる



## graysesame

この度△月△日をもちまして日本支社勤務を*命ぜられ*、過日着任しました。

I consulted the Internet and サ行変格活用[1], but still be a little bit confused.
It is said that 命ぜられる is the 受身 of 命ずる[2], but how does the grammar rule work here?
Compared to "する→される", "発酵する→発酵される", and it seems that "命ずる→命ざれる" also works.
Another comparison, する→せず, 発酵する→発酵せず, 命ずる→命ぜず.

Is there any other ずる→ぜられる examples?

[1]動詞のカ行変格活用とサ行変格活用をマスターしよう
[2]「命ずる」の受身での使い方


----------



## frequency

「命じる」は、上一段活用
未然形  命じ（られる）
「命ずる」は、サ行変格活用
未然形　命じ（られる）、命ぜ（られる）
のとおり、

命じる＋られる命じられる
命ずる＋られる命じられる・命ぜられる
だと思うよ。


graysesame said:


> "命ずる→命ざれる" also works.


これは、「れる」が付いたものみたいだ。

これはね、「ぼくが目上の人からそういう命令を受けた」という受身のときじゃなくて、誰かが「そう命令した」の尊敬・謙譲？の方に使われると思う。
_先生が明日の手術を命ざれました。
先生が明日の手術を命じました。_こっちの方がノーマルな気もするけど、上の方は丁寧表現っぽいね。
でも、あんまり使うことがないな。答えになっているかな？


----------



## graysesame

Then, there are two sub-questions I want to ask,
1. Is there an another version of サ行変格活用 for ずる-verb?
I thought morphological changes for する and ずる follow the same rule,
only s changes to z in for -ずるverb.
However, 命ぜられる（助動詞られる） does not follow the rule?
should not サ行変格活用 be する→される, ずる→ざれる for adding 助動詞られる?

BTW, weblio might not be a good source to consult, because
用語解説で「命ぜられる」に一致する見出し語は見つかりませんでした。
it doesn't even have 命ぜられる.

2. Is 命ざれる really different from 命ぜられる in terms of meaning?
命ぜられる（受身）？
命ざれる（尊敬）？
Does it indicate that we have two 助動詞, one for 受身, another one for尊敬?
I would choice to believe that ざれる might be the shrinkage of ぜられる.

I am aware that 命ずる might be archaic. The sentence is quoted from a Japanese business writing guide printed decades ago.


----------



## frequency

graysesame said:


> However, 命ぜられる（助動詞られる） does not follow the rule?


ああごめん、gooのNo.2の回答に書いてあった。
それは文語の「命ず」の場合です。「命ずる」は、口語のサ行変格活用動詞ですから、次のように活用します。
*じorぜ*、じ、ずる、ずる、ずれ、じろorぜよ

また、受身の助動詞「られる」は、連用形ではなく未然形に接続します。したがって、「命ぜ・られ・た」が正解です。
ちなみに「命じられた」の場合は、「命ずる」ではなく、「命じる」（下一段動詞）の未然形「命じ」・られ・た です



> BTW, weblio might not be a good source to consult, because 用語解説で「命ぜられる」に一致する見出し語は見つかりませんでした。
> it doesn't even have 命ぜられる.


それは「られる」が付いて活用してるから出ないだけだよ。どこも出ないよ。なぜ「命ざれる」が出たのかはわからないけど。
goo辞書
コトバンク
三省堂Web Dictionary


> 命ぜられる（受身）？
> 命ざれる（尊敬）？


_この度△月△日をもちまして日本支社勤務を命ぜられ、
この度△月△日をもちまして日本支社勤務を命ざれ、_
下は、やっぱり誰か目上の人が「そうした」に聞こえるよ。上は、きみが受け手なんだよ。そういう習慣的な使い分けをしているんじゃないかな？
ただ、
_この度△月△日をもちまして日本支社勤務を命ざれ、_
これ、「命ぜられ」（受身）の意味でも可能であると思うけど、「命ぜられ」の方が普通だと思うよ。


----------



## Flaminius

「命ざれる」という形態は存在しません。だから尊敬語でもありません。


----------



## frequency

サ行変格活用の動詞「命ずる」の未然形である「命ざ」に、受身・尊敬・自発・可能の助動詞「れる」が付いた形。
形としては作れるけど、使用はないと思っていいってこと？


----------



## Flaminius

そのリンク先には「日本語活用形辞書はプログラムで機械的に活用形や説明を生成しているため、不適切な項目が含まれていることもあります。ご了承くださいませ。」という断り書きがあるよね。この「日本語活用形辞書」と称するものは用例を調べて編纂した辞書じゃないということでしょ。周波数さんや私のように日本語を第一言語として使用する人々なら、即座にこんな形態は使わないと却下しないとダメだよ。一応『現代日本語書き言葉均衡コーパス（通常版） BCCWJ-NT』と『青空文庫』を検索したけど、「命ざ」なんて形はなかったよ。


----------



## frequency

激レアかもしれないけど、いくつかあった。
まゆはそれを拒否し礼拝堂の床磨きを命ざれる。
・・今宵は緩々と」と左近将監言われ、命ざれるままに勝敗を重ね、
この臨検で非常に危険と判断すれば事業の操業停止，又は機器の使用停止を命ざれることも ...
誤使用かもしれないし、そうじゃないかもしれないね。「命ざれるまま」なんて美しいとは思うけど、「命じられたまま」の方が今は普通かな？


----------



## Flaminius

ありがとう!　でもその例は全部現代語。間違いや方言、個人言語の可能性があるよね。しかも用例の意味は皆、受動だった。尊敬の意味だからわざわざ「命ざれる」という形をとるというあなたの主張は、やはり間違いだよ。


----------



## frequency

命ざれる＝尊敬とは言ってないよ。受身、尊敬、自発、可能の「れる」を使う以上不可能ではないと思うけど、


frequency said:


> でも、あんまり使うことがないな。


----------



## Flaminius

まあでも、周波数さんが持ってきた激レアな「命ざれる」の例の中に尊敬用法がないことは確認したほうがいいと思うよ。
そのリンクから行けるポストで
*先生は明日の手術を命ざれました。
先生は明日の手術を命じました。​の二つの文の比較がなされているけど、上の形態は(今のところ)用例がないんだよね。あったとしても多くの人が不適切な形態と認識すると思うけどね。適切なのは、
先生は明日の手術を命じられました。​だから、日本語学習者の人はこっちの形態を覚えてね〜。以上、規範言語の話でした。

以下、現象をありのままに受け止める記述言語の観点から少し。この話題を考え続けていると、私も「命ざれる」が自然に感じられる時があって、あっ伝染ったかと思ったんだけど、周波数さんも「美しいとは思う」と言ってるよね。別に非難してるわけじゃなくて、第一言語話者がそのように感じることには意味があると思うんだ。

これは、多分、ら抜き、またはar脱落と呼ばれる現象と似たもので、zとrが続くと発音が面倒になるからかもって思う。ら抜きはrareruのようにrが多すぎる形態がreruのように縮約している。日本語ではzの発音がrに似ているから、mēzerareruという発音の面倒くささがer脱落の動機になることはまあ考えられるよね。実際にはあまり「命ざれる」という形態がないのは、子音zの周辺では、er脱落の動機はそれほど強くはないということかもしれない。

同じことは既に「愛する」に対する「愛される」が「愛せられる」から生まれた時に起きているんだ。これはsの周辺ではer脱落の動機が強いとも言えるかな。


----------



## graysesame

This is difficult. I feel that it is typical that native speakers may not know the meaning of 命ざれる.
Much thanks for your help. I learned more about the verb 命ずる／命じる and other サ変 examples by start searching from 愛せられる.

Just to make sure that I understand these sentences (said to be passive voice) containing 命じられる/命ざれる,
I insert the 動作主 in parentheses.
Would someone check if they are correct?

彼は怠惰で無責任だった。結局、彼は（会社に）退社を命じられた。
He was lazy and irresponsible. Thus, he was fired/told to leave the company (by the company).
先生は（病院の上司に）明日の手術を命じました。
The doctor was appointed tomorrow's operation (by the supervisor of the hospital).
link 1
まゆはそれを拒否し（切田長官に）礼拝堂の床磨きを命ざれる。
link 3
又は[御社/会社が](労働基準監督官である私どもに）機器の使用停止を命ざれることもあります。


----------



## graysesame

BTW, is it also true that させる comes from せさせる?
That makes a lot of sense!?
「さ-せる」←「せ-させる」
I was reading
研：サ変動詞の奇妙な変化


----------



## Flaminius

graysesame said:


> I feel that it is typical that native speakers may not know the meaning of 命ざれる.


Again and again, I have to say that 命ざれる is wrong; being on par with *_goed_ as the past form of _go_.  What few examples brought up in this thread are in unedited modern materials.  This means this form is either a mistake or a modern innovation with very limited following so far.



graysesame said:


> Just to make sure that I understand these sentences (said to be passive voice) containing 命じられる/命ざれる,
> I insert the 動作主 in parentheses.
> Would someone check if they are correct?
> ....
> link 3
> 又は[御社/会社が](労働基準監督官である私どもに）機器の使用停止を命ざれることもあります。


While other translations are correct, this one needs a correction.  The author, 私ども in your translation, is not a 労働基準監督官.  He is a consultant and he explains the likely behaviours of inspecters from the standpoint of his prospective customers, hence the passive.


----------

